# Blind dog.



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't know if this has been on this forum before but its just amazing


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Definately an amazing dog:thumbup: I think the owner is amazing too. I wonder how many people would take on a blind dog. I'm guessing a lot are pts. That clip shows that a blind dog can be a happy dog just like a sighted one.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Awww what a lovely dog.
Why some people say put them to sleep I dont know

If a person goes blind do they have to be put to sleep
I have a friend with a dog that is now blind after 12 years of seeing, she is now 14 and you wouldnt know she was blind


----------



## sheryl42 (Feb 18, 2011)

That is a lovely amazing dog, how nice, they both bond so well, its lovely x


----------

